# Fishing Lake Conroe



## murphy66

Ok so last November the wife gave me permission to buy a boat for duck hunting, one of the catches was I had to take her fishing. I would really like to hit Lake Conroe but I don't know anything about it. Best place to put in at and some of the better places to fish. I prefer to catfish. I'm not looking for anyones honey hole, just want to get pointed in the right direction so I'm not wasting the day running all over a lake I know nothing about.


----------



## trout01

I have only fished Conroe a handful of times and we usually camp and launch at Cagle on the upper end of the lake. I have had really good luck fishing the jungle straight across from cagle. I just pick a tree to tie up to and start chumming. If nothing shows up , move to another tree. I use cj's and sureshot punch bait.Was there 2 weeks ago fished for about 3 hrs. and had 15 cats. It got real hot out there, the bite was real light. Hope this helps. trout01


----------



## murphy66

*thanks*

Thanks every little bit helps.


----------



## DUman08

murph what part of the lake do you wanna fish I fish the south part alot and have few places that are pretty good and have produced for me. if you put in at inland marine run out towards the dam, there is a point on the left with rock bulkhead always provides some good fishing.


----------



## murphy66

*thanks*

Thanks DUman. Do you hunt around there also. Anywhere around the lake.


----------



## DUman08

No I dont I did a little once when i was in college I would like to learn to hunt conroe I will prolly start fishing north end some so I can get better look at that end of the lake.


----------



## Bilge Bait

You can do pretty good under the 1097 bridge for cats, and there is plenty of shade. Between pilings 20-26 from the east side of the 1097 bridge.

I like to throw out some range cubes and also put a handful or two in a wire mesh cricket holder and hang it over the side of the boat, when they get wet they slowly dissolve and leave a gazillion food particles in the water which brings in bait fish and other small fish. Throw out a line with a shad or a live minnow on it, in addition to any lines you have out with punch bait. I have caught large hybrids, a 10.24lb LMB and some good size cats soaking a minnow near the bottom.

Bilge Bait


----------



## murphy66

*Bilge Bait*

Thanks for the tips. Can't wait to get the time to get up there and give it a try.


----------



## Jeff G

Well the 830 ramp is free and is near to the 1097 bridge fishing . Cagle catfishing is really great but lots of stumps to hit. I have gotten to like Scotts Ridge alot . This is a state facility so my annual pass works so its free to me. It is in Caney Creek which is a big cove . Lots of structure and stumps but a safe channel if you stay to the right coming out of the ramp going toward the main lake. Its not too far to the 1097 bridge fishing too. The jugging is good in Caney creek , peach creek (warning total submerged stump fields) , and you can go straight across to the other side of the lake and all those coves have tons of catfish in them now . Also , Stowaways Marina is on that opposite side and has a nice cove with nearby stumps and structure on the right side of the cove from the ramp. We caught around a 100 catfish last night with 70 good size that we kept and 4 CPR catfish of 24, 36, 33, and 44 pounds that we released. We do jugs . If you need any info on that, let me know. 

Conroe is an awesome catfish lake ! If you have good bait , and fish it between 10:00pm - 7:00 am I can promise you will catch the catfish and big ones over 20 pounds too !! The catfish seem to be everywhere and always hungry for a good snack !!


----------



## murphy66

Thanks JeffG. Are you floating your jugs or are you weighting them down. How deep are you setting your jugs? Thinking about trying to hit the lake next weekend.


----------



## Jeff G

murphy66 said:


> Thanks JeffG. Are you floating your jugs or are you weighting them down. How deep are you setting your jugs? Thinking about trying to hit the lake next weekend.


For fun and catching lots of eater size catfish just do floaters with 3 feet of line . Keep in mind that these fish can take the jug along way . They like to head toward the bulk heads or under people's docks too . We use alot of reflective tape or solas and a 20 million candle power light.

I really enjoy doing the floating jugs over the anchored jugs but the anchored jugs on top of a strategic spot seems to produce the big fish that we like to photograph and release. With the floating jugs , anything can happen because they cover alot of water and drift over alot a cool fishing spots. We caught a 44 and a 50 pounder one night back in April . The 44 pounder took us 11 minutes to catch it and get the fish in . Talk about exciting and fun !! The 50 pounder took the jug .75 miles from where we set it in a matter of a few hours . Good thing we had the good light or we would not have seen it.


----------

